# LR CC6 keeps asking me to license



## rb_stern (Oct 29, 2016)

I fairly recently upgraded from LR5.7 to CC6. It worked fine for a while. Now whenever I open it, it starts by saying I have 30 days left in my trial period. So then /I click on the licensing panel, and it recognizes me, tells me I have a license, an I can open the program. What's up, and how do I stop it doing that?  The licence is paid for, for the next year. I have a Mac OSX 10.11.6.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## clee01l (Oct 29, 2016)

When you subscribed to Adobe Creative Cloud you should have D/L and installed a license monitoring app called Adobe Creative Cloud App Manager.  When installed, this runs in resident and in the background to verify your subscription is valid and up to date.  It also notifies you of app updates and other important information from Adobe. 
When you first open this Adobe Creative Cloud App Manager app, you should begin by letting the app "install" LRCC2015.7, PSCC  and any other apps in your subscription.  It will overwrite your current install of the trial version of LR and take over management of your Adobe CC subscription.


----------



## rb_stern (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks. When I first d/l Creative Cloud I didn't include Photoshop, but I did include everything else.  - presumably including the app manger. But just in case, I re-downloaded and opened it, and LR is still giving me the same message as before. However, it seems to be intermittent! Does it make a difference if I open LR CC from the app icon in the applications folder, or from the little icon shaped like like a figure 8 in the title bar at the top of the screen?


----------



## Gnits (Oct 30, 2016)

I discovered recently when I got this sign on message (very annoying) that the Creative Cloud app was out of date.  Updating the Creative Cloud App solved the problem.  






I complained to Adobe support that their app should be giving me a message to update my CC app rather than block me out of my CC subscription. As I have seen so many similar issues discussed on these forums, it is annoying that Adobe cannot solve this at source.  The people who are most likely to have the biggest challenge with this are the people who have the least skills to troubleshoot or resolve.


----------



## Jimmsp (Oct 30, 2016)

I had this problem a couple of times over the last year. I talked with Adobe Tech support, and they even had a problem fixing it.
The best solution seemed to be to log out of Adobe CC , then log back in.

Jim


----------



## Gnits (Oct 30, 2016)

Logging out and in did not solve my problem.  Checking if the "Creative Cloud" was the latest version, then logging out and in worked for me.  

Given the frequency of these issues I suspect there are several hidden triggers to this issue, all we can do is hope the underlying bugs / gaps in the app get fixed.


----------



## rb_stern (Oct 31, 2016)

I logged out then logged back in again, double checked that I had the latest version of CC, re-downloaded the app. manager, and the problem is still there.


----------



## Gnits (Oct 31, 2016)

I would log a support call with Adobe.  As a Cc subscriber you are entitled to support.  I do not have direct access right now to my main PC, replying on iPad, will post the link when I get the opportunity.


----------



## Gnits (Oct 31, 2016)

Go to Contact Customer Care

Follow the questions ....
ie
Select product .... Creative Cloud
Issue  Installation / activation ...

You can then select Phone/ Chat or Forum.

As I live in Dublin Ireland, I usually select Chat.  The Adobe support engineer can do a remote support session if they feel it might be needed and if you agree.  I have had this licence issue several times and sometimes an update seems to break my CS6 Creative Suite installation.


----------



## Gnits (Nov 2, 2016)

Just FYI.....  I had a re-occurrence of this problem. Could not resolve myself, so had a chat session with Adobe support. It took Adobe Support 52 minutes to resolve via remote session.  They ran a repair tool, which did not fix the problem and then spent time deleting processes running in Task Manager. Not sure what other corrective action was taken.

This is approx the 5th time I have had this issue.


----------



## Christian Koerner (Nov 4, 2016)

Running the install as "Administrator" fixed it for me...


----------

